# decking question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

!/4 inch marine ply will work fine for bulkheads.
Can be used for decking also if cambered and
a layer of 6 oz tooling cloth applied to each side
over proper framing.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I chickened out and got 1/2-inch. Well, my deck will be overbuilt. Try Brett's method of bending the deck in a slight frown shape to resist moment forces. That may be the "camber" he's referring to. 

Brett, you used luaun too, right? That stuff's pretty well priced.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1/4 inch water resistant luan, sealed with epoxy and fiberglass, both sides.


----------

